# Spot Longboard



## soulcraft29er (Jan 26, 2006)

Anybody with significant mileage on a Spot Longboard, more than Interbike Dirt Demo. Love the idea of beltdrive but I am concerned how well it works.
Posted the same question on 29er forum.

Thank you for all input.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Haven't rode one yet but the idea intrigues me as well. Spot is claiming something like 8,000 miles for the belt. I'm curious as to how the belt would act on a fixed gear scenerio.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I really like the belt idea for SS usage and would give it a shot.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Search found this instantly.


----------



## Libertine (Aug 16, 2005)

I rode a carbon drive system for the entire colorado cross season. I had zero problems in a variety of conditions. Also recently rode a longboard at the 24 hours in Old Pueblo a couple weeks ago & loved it. I have been posting info on them via my blog, here are a few pages
http://oskarbluesbrewsbikes.blogspot.com/2007/11/spot-brand-bikes-single-speed-belt.html


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

They told me 3000+ miles/belt, down here at the Bar H Bash.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

FastFix said:


> Haven't rode one yet but the idea intrigues me as well. Spot is claiming something like 8,000 miles for the belt. I'm curious as to how the belt would act on a fixed gear scenerio.





bui said:


> They told me 3000+ miles/belt, down here at the Bar H Bash.


Gavin said that he had ridden his set up all last year, and at worlds....

I was quoted 8000+ miles.

While I find it to be interesting, I still like my 'old school' chain drive.

FastFix, while not fixed gear (or SS for that matter), Spot is working with Roloff to develop a geared hub set up for their belt drive. This interests me.


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*Any other ride reports?*

There are a few demo bikes out there and just wondering if anyone has a new ride report?


----------



## pitbull (Jul 5, 2005)

*Soon!*

Got one on the way...should be here in a week or two! Colorado tubeset! Spectrum paint! I'll post and report as soon as I have some worthwhile info...


----------



## JackBurton (May 10, 2007)

I rode one yesterday. Only got 6.5mi on it due to time constraints, but it felt great. I did have a couple hills where the belt was popping on the teeth of the cogs. I'm not sure if that's a function of my 195# weight or my amazing extremo leg strength. I may be getting one soon.


----------



## 1x1rider (Mar 25, 2008)

*gearing???*

Does anyone know if its simple to change the gearing? I know the belt is only one size but do they offer different cogs and can the gearing be changed?


----------



## HoustonKid (Mar 23, 2008)

I ordered one about 6 weeks ago. I was told at the time it should ship April 1. I am still waiting. The seller of the bike said they should do a production run in a week or two. Has anyone had the same issue with getting one?

I rode one this weekend at the Warda, TX TMBRA race. Demo bike. It is nice. I hope mine comes in soon.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll throw my hat in the ring, not a long term experienced hat thought. I was really happy with the 29'er handling of the "LB" I demo'd at Bar-H. The belt drive...mehh. It was pretty cool, only squeaked as much as a dry lubed chain after 10-12 mi in those conditions. Nifty, but not nearly worth the ass pain and price difference. Spot SS, F-Yea....The belt drive..not worth the pain/expense IMO. That being said, the belt would be sweet for a commuter...Breezer style.


----------



## Gapp (Jun 7, 2007)

Spot has had an overwhelming response to the demos they have been doing. They are playing catch up. Great frames, great people.


----------



## Libertine (Aug 16, 2005)

1x1rider said:


> Does anyone know if its simple to change the gearing? I know the belt is only one size but do they offer different cogs and can the gearing be changed?


It's as simple as changing a standard chain set up, except you may have to be creative with a tool instead of the standard chain whip. Their will be different cogs available, but i believe they are calling them "sprockets".


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

1x1rider said:


> Does anyone know if its simple to change the gearing? I know the belt is only one size but do they offer different cogs and can the gearing be changed?


Check this post; far more than you wanted to know. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4210200&postcount=59


----------



## HoustonKid (Mar 23, 2008)

Delete
Delete
Delete


----------



## HoustonKid (Mar 23, 2008)

Talked directly to the Spot Company yesterday. The new bikes should be built up this week and start to ship next week or so. I hope to get mine with in two weeks.

I considered canceling my order, but after checking out several 29er's that were around town, nothing was as nice as the Longboard.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

*Beltwhip*



Libertine said:


> It's as simple as changing a standard chain set up, except you may have to be creative with a tool instead of the standard chain whip. Their will be different cogs available, but i believe they are calling them "sprockets".


This is something I've been mulling over whilst I wait on my Spot. 
Using a belt-wrench or a pin spanner in place of a chain-whip came to mind.


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

we broke a belt on one of the demos we had.... not sure of total mileage on it though.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone get their hands on one of these yet?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

What does the Longboard SS sell for? I must be blind, but I can't find that on their site.


----------



## dblboc (Jun 11, 2007)

HoustonKid said:


> I ordered one about 6 weeks ago. I was told at the time it should ship April 1. I am still waiting. The seller of the bike said they should do a production run in a week or two. Has anyone had the same issue with getting one?
> 
> I rode one this weekend at the Warda, TX TMBRA race. Demo bike. It is nice. I hope mine comes in soon.


Yes we were told three weeks... Took 12


----------



## HoustonKid (Mar 23, 2008)

!!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Mar 23, 2008)

I got tired of the waiting and being told it should ship this week over a four week period. 

I canceled my order and went with a Kona Unit 2-9. Happy so far.


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

*Got tired of waiting also*

I got tired of waiting and bought the 2008 Fisher Rig and am very happy so far. I race singlespeed in Colorado against the Spot/Dale's Pale Ale team and get to see the bikes all the time. They look awesome but you can't have one. :nono:


----------



## dblboc (Jun 11, 2007)

trail topher said:


> I got tired of waiting and bought the 2008 Fisher Rig and am very happy so far. I race singlespeed in Colorado against the Spot/Dale's Pale Ale team and get to see the bikes all the time. They look awesome but you can't have one. :nono:


12 weeks to get one


----------

